# finding ships whereabouts



## applebee

hi can anyone help looking for any info on the ........ VEE SEA SAPPHIRE.... it started life out as a mississippi mud boat then to the uk as a standbye boat we think. Looking fowards to any reply many thanks


----------



## Ray Mac

Try Vector Offshore, Great Yarmouth 01493 858151. They should be able to give you the information.


----------



## jonnie

It used to be vector that had it, its boston putfords now though.
Vector only have jigsaw vessels now.


----------



## Geoff_E

That and several sisters were run as standby boats out of Montrose by Vector? in the mid '90's. They were linked with Seacor (US Gulf), hence the "Vee Sea". They were not suitable vessels for N. Sea operations (not sure whether they had any bilge keels?) - pretty much flat bottomed and not much draught. I can remember inspecting several of them when I worked for Asco, typical US spec. technically fairly primitive!

I don't know what happened to them but the whole Montrose operation was ever so slightly on the dark side, as it were. I've always believed that standards should improve with time and these were a definite step backwards.


----------



## jonnie

Maybe i was wrong. Just had a look at the seacor (owners of putfords) website and i only recognise one vessel as an ex vector vessel. I think when they were sold the kept the same names but dropped the 'veesea' prefix.


----------



## ian d.cameron

From Miramar
Single Ship Report for "7517715"
IDNo:	7517715
Year:	1977
Name:	OCEAN RAY	Launch Date:	
Type:	tug/supply ship	Date of completion:	11.77
Flag:	USA	Keel:	
________________________________________
Tons:	403	Link:	1148

DWT: Yard No:	1139
Length overall:	62.1	Ship Design:	
LPP:	59.8	Country of build:	USA
Beam:	13.4	Builder:	American Marine
Location of yard:	New Orleans
Number of
screws/Mchy/
Speed(kn):	2D-16	
Subsequent History:
91 VEESEA SAPPHIRE - 01 HD CHALLENGER

There is a photo of her from Buevik in the SN gallery
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=7863


----------



## scottyb

I think I seen a picture of her converted to dive support, looked fairly basic from what I saw with four point mooring system.


----------

